# Unique Detail: RR Vogue



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All

Here we have a Range Rover Vogue which belongs to a client that owns the Lamborghini Gallardo which I detailed a few months back,this detail was a mild correction with additions of all calipers painted exhaust silencer re-paint and a wheels off detail also the Interior was detailed although there are no photos of this as I was on a tight schedule.
Here are a few photos from over the four days the car spent with me.

A few before and afters showing the general state of the paint along with some 50/50 shots.


















































































Although the badges where in great order we decided to change them all so as to have a perfectly clean setting between the letters.
The pictures show the old badges ready to be removed.



















The customer also requested that the AB&C Pillars be glossed as much as possible as he did not like the matt finish,





































And onto the brake calipers & hubs: these where done in situ as the customer requested and re-painted black with new Brembo logos applied and lacquered over.
Some before and afters.
































































The rear Exhaust box after a tidy up and re-painted matt black.










Engine was also detailed and finished in Perl.



















And onto some finished shots,Zaino was the choice for Lsp.











































































































Thanks for taking the time to read.

ATB

Andy


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice Job Andy. big job too by look of it . ;-) 
Tony


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work buddy....love the product reflection shots..


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work. Really crisp, clear reflections!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice man


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the work on the pillars. They're matt black on my Sport and I had thought of polishing them to clean them up, before putting some protection on. Now I'm wondering if I could take them to a reflective black. Am I barking up the wrong tree, do you think, or is it feasible?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

BigAshD said:


> Love the work on the pillars. They're matt black on my Sport and I had thought of polishing them to clean them up, before putting some protection on. Now I'm wondering if I could take them to a reflective black. Am I barking up the wrong tree, do you think, or is it feasible?


Very feasible imo...I have done this to many of these and never had a problem,time consuming though Definitely a rotary job.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

unique detail said:


> Very feasible imo...I have done this to many of these and never had a problem,time consuming though Definitely a rotary job.


Nice one ta. Will build up the courage to hit it with my Flex and see what happens!!!! Would you suggest starting with a heavy polish and compounding pad, and working down to a finishing pad, or is it relatively soft like the rest of LR paint? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

BigAshD said:


> Nice one ta. Will build up the courage to hit it with my Flex and see what happens!!!! Would you suggest starting with a heavy polish and compounding pad, and working down to a finishing pad, or is it relatively soft like the rest of LR paint? Any advice much appreciated.


I normally use a 75mm 3M green pad with Scholls S30 or s17 if need be,just refine down with either 3M blue top to or as this one with Britemax black max.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice job indeed with some tasty little extras in there too!

Just my personal opinion, but I kind of like the matte finish to the pillars as I find it just breaks the colour up a bit. The whole car looks great overall and I've always liked those wheels!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awsome work as always buddy :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

David @ ZainoEurope said:


> Superb work buddy....love the product reflection shots..


Thanks Dave been busy lately will give you a call at some point:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love the calipers new look! nice work


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Very nice job indeed with some tasty little extras in there too!
> 
> Just my personal opinion, but I kind of like the matte finish to the pillars as I find it just breaks the colour up a bit. The whole car looks great overall and I've always liked those wheels!


Totally agree with you prefer the matte finish for the same reason...but will do as the customer requests

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

I had one of these in the other day! Great car and great finish!


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Those reflections are incredible!

Top work Andy.


----------

